# FRIDAY PIXX



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

says the guy who bought his car from the government...LOL:headknock


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My hound dog


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

View from our room in Vegas last week .


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Some pics from Easter*

1. My boy with his eggs and girlie looking basket. Next year will be an old rusty bucket
2. Some eaters
3. My daughter with some egg money
4. Myself the smoke master 
5. Heaven
6. More of heaven
7. Hotrod Jr on his new 4wheeler Polaris 50cc. Thanks FishTexx
8. My beautiful daughter is growing up so fast


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Booze hound


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

2 1/2 year old Grandson....ready to play racquetball.....LMAO !

Half a huge easter egg on his head, and his boots on backwards !


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Saw this guy in Houston yesterday.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Took all these this week: fox, cat, crawfish etouffe/fried fish, sunset.


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Booze hound


That is some good stuf :cheers:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Double great grand pappy


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

nephew "genesis chummer" with a cold pass flounder
hounddogs new buddy


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^NICE FLOUNDER!!!!


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

last weekend on the river 37lbs


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

bullred764 said:


> last weekend on the river 37lbs


What happened to his tail?


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

bleeding him out


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Road trip back from Cali Easter weekend.
New Mexico desert.
Cali Mountain, San Bernadino
My sixteen year old son's first diesel.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Trinity River White Bass sow fishing
Buck & Boots skim boarding, Crystal Beach
Buck & Boots
Crawfish


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*McDonald Observatory - West Texas Fires*

fires!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I know this is a shameless plug to find a good home for these pups. For more info see Free Puppies on TTMB!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*I need a new phone. Pics are getting crappy!*

Easter Sunday (The Easter Bunny was generous this year)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

1. Hangin out at the cookoff
2. Baby girl learned how to ride a bike without training wheels!
3. Me and Rena working the SSH Boat Show with Charter Lakes.
4. Cooking some chicken and pork chops for the boys hard at work.
5. Josh posing for someone else but I caught him!
6. My daughter stopped easter egg hunting to pose for pictures lol
7. The girls on a mission!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> 1. Hangin out at the cookoff
> 2. Baby girl learned how to ride a bike without training wheels!
> 3. Me and Rena working the SSH Boat Show with Charter Lakes.
> 4. Cooking some chicken and pork chops for the boys hard at work.
> ...


josh.... come on man.... what's that all about???? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> 2 1/2 year old Grandson....ready to play racquetball.....LMAO !
> 
> Half a huge easter egg on his head, and his boots on backwards !


LOL his boots are on the wrong foot as well


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lake view camp at Hawgs of Texas Last night was a blast and everyone turned in around midnight. You could have heard a pin drop after that. It got cold enough last night that a jacket was in order. Of course some of the participants here got lubed up enough they didn't need one. I am off to Caldwell this morning to see the Moving Wall.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

what time is the moving wall going to be in caldwell



Mont said:


> Lake view camp at Hawgs of Texas Last night was a blast and everyone turned in around midnight. You could have heard a pin drop after that. It got cold enough last night that a jacket was in order. Of course some of the participants here got lubed up enough they didn't need one. I am off to Caldwell this morning to see the Moving Wall.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Took all these this week: fox, cat, crawfish etouffe/fried fish, sunset.


Leggo my wennie!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Crossover to Wolf
New Wolf Scout
Dying Eggs
Dying Eggs
On the hunt
Easter Morning

Dad, I miss you and think about you everyday!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I know this is a shameless plug to find a good home for these pups. For more info see Free Puppies on TTMB!!


Nothing shameless about helping those pups !


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

5. Josh posing for someone else but I caught him!

In my best Hank Hill "That boy aint rite!!"


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Just got this pic from wife, she's on the way to the VIP viewing area:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was going to give you one of these :an6: for this...
Although I'm still trying to find a pink gay dolphin.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Here are some pics...one is of my mom at Victoria Falls, she had to get a pic because of the shirt the guy was wearing beside her, hence the ***** eating grin....she was also 8.5 months pregnant with my sister in that pic (who was born in Botswana)

THe NExt are pics of my mom & Grandpa trout fishing on the ICW south of Baffin from the 70's I think.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

shanker said:


> Here are some pics...one is of my mom at Victoria Falls, she had to get a pic because of the shirt the guy was wearing beside her, hence the ***** eating grin....she was also 8.5 months pregnant with my sister in that pic (who was born in Botswana)
> 
> THe NExt are pics of my mom & Grandpa trout fishing on the ICW south of Baffin from the 70's I think.


The socks have to be violating some sort of law as well.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

There's no crying at Crab Trap Clean up

"Beer is on me. What??? How much??????????"
OR
"I'll buy those Simms boots right now"


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Gett'n my pit ready for Bubba's Bonfire Steak Dinner
2. Just another man standing over me - try'n to supervise . . . 
3. Mr. & Mrs. Charlie
4. & 5. Great evening


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Spring Has Sprung*

A new bornt fawn along the Sycamore Trail at Stephen F. Austin State Park last weekend. Ben the Interpretive Ranger said it was the first one of the year.

High Island Birding 2 weekends ago. Ferry, Boy Scout Woods, Smith Oaks Rookery.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I was going to give you one of these :an6: for this...
> Although I'm still trying to find a pink gay dolphin.


try this one...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo and Sister

West Gal blowing Monday, Bigfoot with nice flattie

What I do!!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey JamieLee, where are those "other" pics I took of you and Rena???:wink:


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

*a couple more*

Checking the crab trap with Daddy
She does not like to wear bows 
Sure could use some rain pic from last year


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Hey JamieLee, where are those "other" pics I took of you and Rena???:wink:


Yeah where are they? Free prop work right LouieB????:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Hey JamieLee, where are those "other" pics I took of you and Rena???:wink:


On Harbormasters hard drive. :rotfl:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> On Harbormasters hard drive. :rotfl:


Y'all got the ones I sent from my phone didn't you?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i must have missed something?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Y'all got the ones I sent from my phone didn't you?


Yes, very tastefully done!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yeah where are they? Free prop work right LouieB????:biggrin:


I didn't know JL had her own boat.:wink:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Hey JamieLee, where are those "other" pics I took of you and Rena???:wink:


I had to erase them so I wouldnt get in trouble, Duh Louie!!! Lol


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> i must have missed something?


 Yep, should have came out the the SSH Boat show.....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding photos everyone, Brother Bob, those are amazing

Brazos Bend Sunrise, friday morning


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

stargazer said:


> Outstanding photos everyone, Brother Bob, those are amazing
> 
> Brazos Bend Sunrise, friday morning


Gorgeous pic...as usual! :smile:

Robins nest by the driveway...she doesn't even dive bomb us like they normally do! Guess she knows us! :biggrin:

Doode....Italian sausage with sauerkraut, potatoes, carrots and tons of butter...with mustard on the sausage!

Good blow with the tornados going just North of us Monday at the Lake Limestone generating plant.

Anchor Boy at the ready to pull 3500 feet of fiber! :smile:

600 pounds of type TC cable we pulled out to pull in fiber!

Gote and Samantula!

Control for a circulation system Woody 7 and I installed in a fab shop some 15 or 18 years ago! They still do all my serious stainless or cold rolled fab work! :smile:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

she turned two yesterday. brother turns eight Saturday.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The Wall experience will definitely put a lump in your throat. There were quite a few Vets there in full military dress as well. It's hard to capture this with a camera. There were lots of tears on that field. You could feel it.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Gorgeous pic...as usual! :smile:
> 
> Robins nest by the driveway...she doesn't even dive bomb us like they normally do! Guess she knows us! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


did biggie help you do all that electric work? or was he playing on 2cool while you worked?

and how come you never post pics of yourself with every fish youve ever caught?
or pics of you wiring ceiling fans so we know what you do for a living?


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Bought a bigger horse trailer this year and needed a bigger truck found one in north Texas so got me a new truck this week. Sucks diesel like a pro 6.5 mpg pulling. Well
Anyone looking for a used 16 1/2 inch saddle bronc saddle I got mine for sale this is my back up saddle but about to buy a new one and don't need three. FYI the only events I dont in rodeo in bareback and bulls and barrells lol.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

NewbieFisher said:


> did biggie help you do all that electric work? or was he playing on 2cool while you worked?
> 
> and how come you never post pics of yourself with every fish youve ever caught?
> or pics of you wiring ceiling fans so we know what you do for a living?


Huh? :smile:

Very cool Mont! God bless our troops!

Newest member of our family...thanks Capt. Chuck and Sucretia! You guys ROCK! Rainey sent Sophie home to get her and bring her to the office so she could show her off! :biggrin:

I wanna name her Tamethra...so we can call her Tammy or T for short...like the wicked witch of the South! :biggrin:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Bird said:


> Just got this pic from wife, she's on the way to the VIP viewing area:


launch is scrubbed until sunday.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

wheres the pic of the trailer???


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Outstanding photos everyone, Brother Bob, those are amazing
> 
> Brazos Bend Sunrise, friday morning


what kind of camera are you taking your pictures with? i'm in the market, considdering a 7D.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

From the vessel I was working on last week..Marmaid Vigilance


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

This was done with a 50D, I use a 1DMK2 for nature and sports. The 7D is a great camera, I am thinking of picking one up myself.



POC Troutman said:


> what kind of camera are you taking your pictures with? i'm in the market, considdering a 7D.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No #2s, no fishing, no hunting. That boat is no fun!  haha


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Bought a bigger horse trailer this year and needed a bigger truck found one in north Texas so got me a new truck this week. Sucks diesel like a pro 6.5 mpg pulling. Well
> Anyone looking for a used 16 1/2 inch saddle bronc saddle I got mine for sale this is my back up saddle but about to buy a new one and don't need three. FYI the only events I dont in rodeo in bareback and bulls and barrells lol.


I'da given anything for a fine ace bronc saddle like that one and a full meshed hack rein ta go with it...back in my day! I had to ride the snot-flingers 'cause I could only afford a 7 plait bull rope and a $6.00 dollar cow-bell...
*FYI the only events I dont in rodeo in bareback and bulls and barrells lol.* then you ain't up fer the all-around...and I bet you got DQ'd for locked rowels...and...chicks think bull riders are hot...


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Cold beer, fried seafood, and one cool kid. My niece.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hot Men at the FWE Cook-off*

1. Shooter
2. Meat 'n the Hole Cookers
3. Team Marsh


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Whiskey Girl Cookers @ FWE Cook-off & Whiskey Girls Cook'n*

1. Cathy
2. Tracy 
3. WG's ribs
4. WG's chickens
5. WG's brisket cut


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> 1. Cathy
> 2. Tracy
> 3. WG's ribs
> 4. WG's chickens
> 5. WG's brisket cut


 that's hot!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> 1. Cathy
> 2. Tracy
> 3. WG's ribs
> 4. WG's chickens
> 5. WG's brisket cut


My goodness, that looks good! I just thought we knew how to cook. The Needville KC's guys are good but...:cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

2035 NFL draft pick...and his brother...the 2030 Heisman trophy winner


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> My goodness, that looks good! I just thought we knew how to cook. The Needville KC's guys are good but...:cheers:


Needville! Ain't that sumt'n . . . a bohunk from Needville was the one that taught me how to cook like that . . . my Dad . . . he lets me do all the work now - he's too busy at McDonalds during his Walmart outing drinking his coffee now . . . LOL!! . . . wg


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Privateer said:


> I'da given anything for a fine ace bronc saddle like that one and a full meshed hack rein ta go with it...back in my day! I had to ride the snot-flingers 'cause I could only afford a 7 plait bull rope and a $6.00 dollar cow-bell...
> *FYI the only events I dont in rodeo in bareback and bulls and barrells lol.* then you ain't up fer the all-around...and I bet you got DQ'd for locked rowels...and...chicks think bull riders are hot...


Yea I got on some bulls but I ain't short I am 5'11" so bulls didn't fit me anymore. I got an all around buckle a month ago in Oklahoma won the team roping and placed in the saddle bronc. Well that saddle with a custom Rein is only 700. It been on many horses but still got good life left. I am about to hook up and head to Stephenville to chase women and rope. Good times. I will post a picture of the whole rig when I get a chance.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Needville! Ain't that sumt'n . . . a bohunk from Needville was the one that taught me how to cook like that . . . my Dad . . . he lets me do all the work now - he's too busy at McDonalds during his Walmart outing drinking his coffee now . . . LOL!! . . . wg


I'm married to one of those good Needville girls. She aint a bobo but she's German...bout tha same. God blessed me tha night I met her at Fairchilds Hall! That was back in 79. Seems like yesterday.:smile:


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Spring baseball action.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Here's some pics*

Offshore swim call from the last two summers. Pics of my kids and one cousin on two different boats.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm married to one of those good Needville girls. She aint a bobo but she's German...bout tha same. God blessed me tha night I met her at Fairchilds Hall! That was back in 79. Seems like yesterday.:smile:


. . . yea - I heard about that Fairchild Hall . . . :cheers: . . . wg


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . yea - I heard about that Fairchild Hall . . . :cheers: . . . wg


There and Riverside Hall in East Bernard. Had some real down home country fun at those places with the Triumphs and several other bands. Good times and great memories.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> There and Riverside Hall in East Bernard. Had some real down home country fun at those places with the Triumphs and several other bands. Good times and great memories.


Truumphs!! Now that's a blast from the past.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

rlw said:


> Truumphs!! Now that's a blast from the past.


Dratch, the singer, is still around Rosenberg. He works with another old Hippy friend from there. When I was goin to high school at Dulles he was a teacher. I always loved the way they would do the Chicago songs with the brass...really good. That's when musicians actually played instrument, not computers!:smile:


----------



## RenaG (Mar 9, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Yep, should have came out the the SSH Boat show.....


 Yep, should have... We had fun! :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rlw said:


> Truumphs!! Now that's a blast from the past.





mstrelectricman said:


> Dratch, the singer, is still around Rosenberg. He works with another old Hippy friend from there. When I was goin to high school at Dulles he was a teacher. I always loved the way they would do the Chicago songs with the brass...really good. That's when musicians actually played instrument, not computers!:smile:


the Triumps still are playing together :cheers:
http://www.originaltriumphs.com/


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

RenaG said:


> Yep, should have... We had fun! :cheers:


RenaG . . . get ur butt on a welcome thread!  . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

rlw said:


> Truumphs!! Now that's a blast from the past.


LOL! r u kidd'n . . . go'n into Rosenberg, was considered going into town . . . wg


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

*devastation*

I grew up in North Georgia, the town ~5 miles from where we lived was rocked by the tornadoes that swept the SE Wednesday night. I have been lucky enough to get in touch with all the people I still know how to contact from over there and they are all ok, some with property damage, some just without power, all of them lucky to be alive. Words cant express what its like for me to look at whats left of this town that I spent a good bit of my younger years in and see it like it is, I cant imagine how the people who lived through it feel. Needless to say they could use some prayers


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> the Triumps still are playing together :cheers:
> http://www.originaltriumphs.com/


Yep, They can still rock out too; like I said I still know the Dratchster. It's been a few months since I last talked with him though. The dance floor of the old hall in EB would be bouncing up and down a good 3 inches when they would play a good dance tune! That hall burned down. The new one just aint the same.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bear at Raineys office while ago!

Anchor Boys sunrise salute on the 80 foot this morning! :smile:

Gotta be team mates...noone else could get away with that!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Yea I got on some bulls but I ain't short I am 5'11" so bulls didn't fit me anymore. I got an all around buckle a month ago in Oklahoma won the team roping and placed in the saddle bronc. Well that saddle with a custom Rein is only 700. It been on many horses but still got good life left. I am about to hook up and head to Stephenville to chase women and rope. Good times. I will post a picture of the whole rig when I get a chance.


My 18 year old grand daughter is dating a team roper from Winnsboro Texas. He is 19. I don't even know his name. YET!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby said:


> My 18 year old grand daughter is dating a team roper from Winnsboro Texas. He is 19. I don't even know his name. YET!!!:biggrin:


His last name is Whitfield...his daddy still owes me $100 for a riggin bag!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

His Dad should be able to afford that that. He is a multi millionaire. Kid drives a new Dodge dually paid for. Just got it last week.

Or at least that is what she told me last night.:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby said:


> His Dad should be able to afford that that. He is a multi millionaire. Kid drives a new Dodge dually paid for. Just got it last week.
> 
> Or at least that is what she told me last night.:biggrin:


His dad's name is Fred...they've lived out here for centuries...n****r Charlie is in with their bunch as was Sampson! Good bunch of folks! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

She just told me he was from Pickton not Winnsboro.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1)nice yesterday,2) rough again today,3) box of good stogies jus delivered


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby said:


> She just told me he was from Pickton not Winnsboro.


Well...that means they're probly white then...and no rough stock riders in the bunch! :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Fairchild Hall lol...Jeff & The Kickers...Triumphs, Country New Notes...oh man I'm so old LOL!

TH


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Trouthunter said:


> Fairchild Hall lol...Jeff & The Kickers...Triumphs, Country New Notes...oh man I'm so old LOL!
> 
> TH


I'm ugly as heck...but I feel good! :biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> I'm ugly as heck...but I feel good! :biggrin:


Leave that goat alone !!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bocephus said:


> Leave that goat alone !!!!


 :cheers:

My hand made Jerry Beagley rope! :smile:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*One More to close her out . .*

Although we have our own team, we couldn't do it without our Double M Cookers. We cook with them as well thoughout the year. We won 1st & 2nd on hot wings, and 5th in ribs at Galveston County Fair & Rodeo earlier this month . . . yall come see us at the Tiki Cook-off next weekend. I'll make sure u all are taken care of . . . wg


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Zepp


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Duke said:


> Zepp


try again...oops!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> try again...oops!


CLOSE My Badd sad_smiles


----------

